# amps under the seats



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

I want to put my speaker amp under my driver seat and my sub amp under my passenger seat. I know i will need fans to keep them cool because there is not much ventilation under the seats. I want to know if there is anything more i need to do to make this work.

BTW- already searched, found nothing


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

....wont really need fans unless you are pushing some major power......dont really need anything more.....just some free time. you gonna take the seats out, or just slide em? taken em out would be an easier install...

$0.02


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

My speaker amp is under my passenger seat, and it has no problems, yea it gets hot but they are supposed to, to an extent...Personally I wouldnt put a sub amp under a seat because A. Mine wouldnt fit, and if u have a decent size amp you dont want it sticking out for everyone to see. and B. A sub amp might have a problem or 2 with possibly getting too hot if ur pushing it hard...I prefer to keep it behind the back seat because there is more room to have it, and to tune if need be. I recommend to keep everything as clean and inconspicuous as possible, the only thing that even remotely gives away that I have anything aftermarket is the distribution block under the back seat by that lil raised panel between the seats. But thats my .02.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

russia, do you have any pics of your setup? from what I make of it, it sounds pretty cool

I thought fans were used to cool the amp down. I dont want it overheating becuase of the lack of air flow under my seats


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Yea, I already have some pics on my cardomain site check them out in my sig...page 3. And my system sounds great, I love it...the highs SCREAM without distortion, and the lows hit and rattle EVERYTHING like crazy. And the Kicker 800.2 Amp behind the back seats in my trunk has internal fan cooling and the Sony is too small, so it doesnt...it gets pretty warm but like I said thats normal. 99% of amps have overheating protection, so if it gets too hot it will shut off and the light will go red instead of green...worse comes to worse mount them under the seats and they will jus overheat once, which I really dont think they will.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

thanks russia. I saw pics of your setup. Looks like the guy did an excellent job. Where did you ground the amp under the seat though.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Yea the guy that did it is amazing at this stuff...he has been into audio for 11 years owened his own shop and shit, and since Im cool with him he only charged me 400$ for all around speakers, components, alarm, 2 amps, and my subs...with all wiring included and 4GA for the power. Its crazy how good he is, he wired and installed the alarm without a single piece of paper, right out of his head...and to ground it, he slid a piece of the carpet off, scratched off the paint and screwed it into the body...very easy and clean...like I said the setup is amazingly clean with only the distribution block and the 2 wires going to the box showing...very impressed.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I would never put amps under my seats simply because I'm always tuning. It would be a major PITA to have to pull up your seats just to adjust the gain or crossover settings.

You should be fine with the airflow, actually I think there would be more airflow under the seat than in the trunk. I mean you have your windows down with air blowing everywhere, or you have the AC on, or you just have people opening and closing the doors. The air in the trunk almost never moves, and I bet the ambient air temp in the trunk is much higher even without an amp than the air temp under your seat.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

rockford fosgate makes volume control knobs so i can adjust taht right from the cabin


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

holy crap russia, $400 for everything plus install. that seem to be lower than wholesale.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

i think he means for the install alone. It cost almost 2 grand for the system


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Punkrocka436 said:


> *rockford fosgate makes volume control knobs so i can adjust taht right from the cabin *


Yea so does Kicker...I have a lil knob in the glove box that can make my car go from no bass to hitting so hard it feels like my head is gonna explode and the windows are about to break, while feeling the hair on my body vibrate 



96sentra said:


> *holy crap russia, $400 for everything plus install. that seem to be lower than wholesale. *


Hahahahahaha...I wish dude, everything cost me around 1800 + 400 for install, and thats getting everything like very very cheap, Ill bring Crutchfield as an example, although they majorly overprice, 1 Kicker L5 goes for 350 on the site and I got both for 280...I shopped around for 6 months waiting for the right deal.



Punkrocka436 said:


> *i think he means for the install alone. It cost almost 2 grand for the system *


Tru that...Damn, he knows my car better then I do


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Punkrocka436 said:


> *rockford fosgate makes volume control knobs so i can adjust taht right from the cabin *


yeah that's gain, what about the crossover?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

im sure you can wire it however you want to. And its not your setup, its mine so why do you care


----------



## 96sentra (Apr 9, 2003)

o, i was thinkin russia there was no way, but now i see.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Punkrocka436 said:


> *im sure you can wire it however you want to. And its not your setup, its mine so why do you care *


Damn dude, if you don't want to hear any negatives then don't post a thread about it. Just don't come bitching when you realize it's a pain to do any kind of little tweeking on your system.

If you never change any settings then I guess you have nothing to worry about, but what's the fun in getting a system with all of these controls when you don't even touch them?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

who says im bitching? I have all this stuff thought out. My original thread was asking about if it would be possible to put my amps under the seats without them overheating. You may interpret it however you like. 

Besides. The seats come out with 4 bolts anyway so its not a PITA


----------

